# Photobucket: Missing Images?



## Lissa (Oct 5, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed that photobucket imagesare not showing up? The pics uploaded to this site I can see,but nothing from photobucket, including my own.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Lissa, 

I just uploaded some pics from Photobucket to our picture thread last night and they're still there now.

Laura


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 5, 2005)

Is it the computer you are viewing themfrom? My network at work blocks Photobucket (darn them!!), soI can't view any pictures when I'm at work. At home, I cansee them just fine.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 5, 2005)

Can you see this? It's Photobucket. Well, it's my cat Lestat actually.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 5, 2005)

No, it's an X.  I went on another computer at work and I can't see anything there either.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 5, 2005)

It may be your work, because I can see it fine on my end. :?

Can anyone else see? An adorable Siamese kitty snuggling on his daddy's lap??


----------



##  (Oct 5, 2005)

Love that Cat ,Lissa there may have been ablock put on the computers you areunaware of , check with Management.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 5, 2005)

I can see them fine. OMG!! Lestat is stunning. I adore Siamese.

Tina


----------



## Lissa (Oct 5, 2005)

Someone had to have changed the settings on my computer. :X


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 5, 2005)

Most likely its either a firewall change at yourwork, or they're doing some web filtering and blocking those types ofsites. Its not at all uncommon, I know we do so at my work with alot ofthe picture sites.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 5, 2005)

I hope they don't do that because I can't see any of the pictures here then.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Lestat is an awesome cat. Very lovable, playful, and he's great with the rabbits. 

Lissa, I think work probably put a firewall up or something like that.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 5, 2005)

I talked to the administrator and she said that nothing has changed. This stinks.


----------



##  (Oct 5, 2005)

Any new upgrades toservers or Internet browserssometimes the upgrades now come withbuiltin firewalls and pop blockers just a thought.


----------



## Zee (Oct 5, 2005)

Have you tried playing with the settings in your browser ???

If your still having trouble, ask one of your tech support staff atwork (if that is where you are trying to check from) to check yoursystem out, maybe you have accidentally done something. It is easilydone


----------



## Lissa (Oct 5, 2005)

This mystery remains unsolved as I leave for theday. Hopefully I'll be able to see the picturestomorrow. Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## Beckers (Oct 5, 2005)

Hmm, this is a mystery--I can't see any pictureseither and I'm at my home computer. I wonder if the automaticupdate program from Microsoft did something.


----------



## bunnydude (Oct 5, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> It may be your work, because I can see it fine on my end. :?
> 
> Can anyone else see? An adorable Siamese kitty snuggling on his daddy's lap??



I can see it fine. By the way, your cat is cute.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 5, 2005)

I can't see the pictures here either...and I'm at home where I always access the net.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 5, 2005)

I can't see the pictures here. I alsocan't see the pics on my home thread.:X What is going onhere? I am on my home computer, BTW.


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 5, 2005)

Does Photobucket have a limit to the number ofpictures you can use their service for? I haven't been usingit for very long and I don't have very many pictures on it, but I canstill see all the pictures on this forum. I'm grabbing atstraws, but maybe it has something to do with it?


----------



## Zee (Oct 5, 2005)

could be a problem with photobucket. Mind you saying that, I'm still seeing the pics


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 5, 2005)

I can see the pictures. 

I am close to the limit on myphotobucket, but if I delete any pictures to savespace, those pictures will disappear from thisforum.

I am using[url]http://tinypic.com/[/url]now.

Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 6, 2005)

I use tiny pic foranything that I don't care if it stays here permanently. But everythingon my home thread is Photobucket. I just went and checked and I can seeall of my photos. I can also see the cat photo.... It is oddthough, that so many of you can't. Something is going on. 

By the way, if you delete anything fromphotobucket or move it from one album to another withinyouraccount,it will no longer be visible in the original placeyou posted it, unless you return to that place and post the new link.

When you get close to running out ofspace, you have to upgrade... I'm very, very, close to that point!:shock:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 6, 2005)

Now I'm at work and I can see the pictures. That is a gorgeous cat!:shock:

I've been using tinypic for everything. I opened aphotobucket account a while back but only put 3-4 pictures onit. I just wanted to try it out. So there is no wayI'm at any kind of limit, unless it tracks how much you usetinypic. 

By the way, do those photos go away after a while? I checkedMocha's old picture thread last week and most of the photos weremissing.


----------



## Zee (Oct 6, 2005)

You can always do what I did Razz.

Create a new account, with a different username and emai l
*
RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> When you get close to running out ofspace, you have to upgrade... I'm very, very, close to that point!:shock:


----------



## ChinaBun (Oct 6, 2005)

Interesting. A couple days ago I postedsomewhere that I couldn't see the photos, and figured out it was thePhotobucket photos that didn't come through. I assumed that China wasblocking that site, for reasons of their own. But in this thread I cansee the cat! So my theory may have been wrong. Who know? (Rhetoricalquestion, not literal.)

Nancy, with a happy rabbit (my five guests left this afternoon, and now she can play all over the apartment again)


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 6, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> You can always do what I did Razz.
> 
> Create a new account, with a different username and emai l
> *
> ...


*OH!:shock: I neverthought of that! I have three email accounts!!!ThisMAKESmyday!




*


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 6, 2005)

I upgraded. It's worth it for as many message boards as I belong to and the number of pictures I take. LOL


----------



## Lissa (Oct 6, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> could be a problem with photobucket. Mind you saying that, I'm still seeing the pics


It's got to be a problem with photobucket since other people areexperiencing the same problem. I still can't see anythingtoday.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 6, 2005)

I have a paid account with Photobuckettoo. I know that if you don't have a paid account they onlygive you so much bandwidth each month. When you run out,people can't see your pics until the new month starts.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 6, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I can see the pictures.
> 
> I am close to the limit on myphotobucket, but if I delete any pictures to savespace, those pictures will disappear from thisforum.
> 
> ...


For some reason I cannot access this site.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 6, 2005)

That's odd....:?I just clicked on it from here in the thread and it openedright up for me...

I wonder if you have a virus or if a setting in your computer is needing changed??


----------



## Lissa (Oct 6, 2005)

I should check for a virus. Other strange things are happening as well.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 6, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> I can't see the pictures here. I also can't seethe pics on my home thread.:X What is going onhere? I am on my home computer, BTW.


I'm mad too. Gimme my pictures back!! :gun:


----------



## Shuu (Oct 6, 2005)

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,14508037

http://news.com.com/Network+feud+leads+to+Net+blackout/2100-1038_3-5889592.html


----------



## Beckers (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the update--at least I know it's nota problem with my computer, just my Roadrunner. Hopefully,they'll figure it out soon. It's been messing with my emailas well.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes, thank you!!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 7, 2005)

YAY! IT'S BACK!!! :groupparty:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 7, 2005)

Lissa, 

My Photobucket stuff went down yesterday, but it just came back up, too. Yay!

I couldn't even get into the Photobucket site until just now.

Laura


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 7, 2005)

Interesting. My husband works tech support at Roadrunner. I'll have to ask him about that. 

I should have nagged him yesterday for all of you!


----------



## edwinf8936 (Oct 8, 2005)

Most of the time when that happens you need anupdate to your browser or computer software. You get X'susing Acrobat when they put a newer version out and you haven'tupgraded. Probably is something like that. I thinkwhen I got it I updated my browser version.

Ed


----------

